# pinarello.it was updated with 2013 collection



## stitcher (Jun 11, 2012)

Now it's official 

While I absolutely love new color scheme for FPQuattro (carbon/red), since there were no considerable changes for 2012, except wheelset, I'm more inclined to wait for 2011 model deals. :aureola:

It's interesting what they say about Paris - "The new and improved 2012 PARIS is built on the success of the 2011 model." - I guess it is copy-paste description from '12


----------



## TT1970 (Jun 2, 2009)

I see on their red dogma 65.1 they intend using mechanical Campag Super Record with Dura-Ace 9000 Di2 levers :thumbsup: . Obviously part of the reason for making a frame compatible with both mechanical and electric shift options, impressive stuff!!


pinarello.it/eng/dogma65_carbon_747.php


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Pina Blooper*

That is hilarious! Good eye TT1970


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I like my dogma 2 giro colour better then any of the 65.1. Will wait for the new doggie of 2014


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

looking at the geometry chart it seems like they lowered the headtube height on the Dogma 65.1


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems to be way shorter wow


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like thy changed all he geomaty


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't get it. On the 60.1 it started sort of low, then they made the head tubes taller on the Dogma 2...and then on the 65.1 they made it even lower than it was on the 60.1. Hmmmm....???


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah they changed the whole geometry to the dogma2


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

K just spoke to my buddy at pinarello. He says the 65.1 and dogma 2 geometry is identical. So I guess website is off. And he also said he thinks the dogma won't change for 2014 since the 65.1 just came out.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

antihero77 said:


> K just spoke to my buddy at pinarello. He says the 65.1 and dogma 2 geometry is identical. So I guess website is off. And he also said he thinks the dogma won't change for 2014 since the 65.1 just came out.
> But he is selling his dog2 with sr and shamal wheels 1000k on it so brand new size 51 7000


How reliable is your source at Pinarello? I'm holding out on buying a new Dogma because I've been hearing that they're coming out with an all new (new mould) Dogma for 2014.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

My source


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

antihero77 said:


> My source is the owner of Gita. Good friend of mine hope that helps


No way Giorgio rides a 51 Dogma. He's the owner of Gita. Are you referring to someone else?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm referring to his cousin


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

antihero77 said:


> I'm referring to his cousin bronko


Oh. I thought maybe Giorgio had shrunk or Pina had REALLY changed their geometry.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gita is the company


----------

